# Conway County



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Went out looking for morels today. New area for me but the area was logged some years ago and looks very promising. Sadly, no mushrooms yet. Did see lots of areas that I would grow if I were a mushroom, lol.

Based on the forecast of 7 days with coldest night 40, most higher, I will be going every weekend from here on out.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

The good news is things are coming up in the woods. But I did not see any morels yet. Below are a couple things I took pictures of.
















We had a couple of nights below 40 this week and 1 or 2 in the long term forecast. But I have high hopes in the next few weeks of finding some good morels.

Anyone know what these are? 3 of them at the base of a rotting tree and the size of dinner plates. Very woody and smelled vaguely of fish when I broke off a piece (on a rock in bottom pic).


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Anyone tried to grow morels?
Found a link but never actually heard if anyone was successful.
https://www.gardenguides.com/120614-grow-morel-mushrooms-home.html


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Looked yesterday, no luck. Not much up in the woods yet between Wooster and Springfield. Did see some dog tooth violets so that's a good sign IMO. No may-apple or anything else. May still be a couple weeks out based on all of the cold rain and nights dipping below 40.
Forecast: 62/39, 58/48, 66/38, 59/35,  50/30, 53/34, 59/?
That seems unseasonably cool for central AR in March to me. Dang weather. First a near biblical flood and now cool temps.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

The leaves of dogtooth violets are edible raw. They have a semi-sweet flavor and would make an interesting addition to an ordinary salad. Young plants only have 1 leaf, so I only pick 1 leaf from the maturer flowering plants which have 2. Don’t know if you forage but could come in handy some day?...... who knows lol


----------



## hstlrussell (May 17, 2017)

this thread is incredible. not a single comment is responding to another comment.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Gave the woods a good look yesterday. Still not seeing any morels yet.
Sunday - Thursday highs upper 50's/lows mid 30's.
I guess it is good that spring is slowly coming on so that it doesn't get too hot or dry before things have a chance to pop.


----------



## hotdawg (Mar 12, 2018)

hey I was down last year. I am from iowa. I grew up down there and missouri. I hunt them from ar. to northern iowa. they were out this coming week last year for sure last year down there. I'm going to start keeping 10 day forecasts and results for future study but I was there March 30 last year and they were about half way through the season. I hunt them to almost minnesota until about may. they for sure will b edible size by middle of next week or next friday. just guessing . But rain is i. the Bentonville area this coming friday. And that's where I start. if your south of the mo. border u should b seeing them anytime depending on your current temps. But my experience here in iowa shows for the past 3 years they r in order it's just people got to then before me. So I'm on it this year


----------



## hotdawg (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hotdawg (Mar 12, 2018)

this was pea ridge area Bentonville 2017 March 30


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

hotdawg said:


> this was pea ridge area Bentonville 2017 March 30


Central AR forecast starting today. 2 cold nights and then some promising weather.
Mon 57/32, Tue 59/29, Wed 61/38, Thu 71/50, Fri 71/48/rain, Sat 70/50/rain, Sun 70/54/rain


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

Found some 2" may-apple on my deer lease west of Greenbrier. Hope with the temps ahead everything wakes up and we start finding some mushrooms! I will be in the woods Sunday for sure.

right now 32,Wed 61°37°,Thu 73°50°,Fri 74°51°,Sat 75°46°,Sun 67°50°,Mon 70°41°,Tue 64°36°,Wed 62°39°,Thu 66°47°,Fri 68°44°,Sat 62°41°,Sun 63°42°,Mon 65°45°,Tue 66°46°,Wed 65°46°


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

That looks 


ConHawg said:


> Found some 2" may-apple on my deer lease west of Greenbrier. Hope with the temps ahead everything wakes up and we start finding some mushrooms! I will be in the woods Sunday for sure.
> 
> right now 32,Wed 61°37°,Thu 73°50°,Fri 74°51°,Sat 75°46°,Sun 67°50°,Mon 70°41°,Tue 64°36°,Wed 62°39°,Thu 66°47°,Fri 68°44°,Sat 62°41°,Sun 63°42°,Mon 65°45°,Tue 66°46°,Wed 65°46°


That looks promising.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Interesting... I was in Greenbrier today.. I work in Bee Branch but live in Yellville. Still NO mayapples in Yellville but I have seen ONE redbud about to flower. Warm weather next week. Fingers crossed. Good luck everyone!


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

jean marie said:


> Interesting... I was in Greenbrier today.. I work in Bee Branch but live in Yellville. Still NO mayapples in Yellville but I have seen ONE redbud about to flower. Warm weather next week. Fingers crossed. Good luck everyone!


I have seen 4 or 5 trees loaded down with pink blooms in Conway in the last week. I assume those are redbuds.

Question about the adage about oak leaves the size of squirrels ears. I have seen that used with both when to plant corn and when to look for morels. My oak trees are doing very little so far. I think I am going to assume it is more for planting, not picking, unless someone disagrees.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I would have to agree with leaves being the size of mouse ears before the morel season begins. Oak trees in my area are budding. I am sure by next week (with the warmer weather forecasted) we ought to be seeing some leafing out. One of our AMS members has already found “A” morel in NW Arkansas. Not sure of the county but will find out. Jay & another member are going out this weekend to scout. If all goes well we will have a foray next week Saturday.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Found in Benton County Arkansas


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

jean marie said:


> Found in Benton County Arkansas


Would be starting soon


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

jean marie said:


> ...Jay & another member are going out this weekend to scout. If all goes well we will have a foray next week Saturday.


If you find out how the scouting trip went please let us know. I also watch the facebook page. Would love to go on my first foray with the AMS group but not sure I can swing it next weekend.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

One of my friends has begun finding Blacks in Crawford county under wild cherries. A different friend found a few baby yellows in Crawford county. More yellow babies have been found in Benton, county and also in Cross county, on Crowley's Ridge.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

ConHawg said:


> If you find out how the scouting trip went please let us know. I also watch the facebook page. Would love to go on my first foray with the AMS group but not sure I can swing it next weekend.


 I will be on the scouting trip.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

arkanshrooms said:


> I will be on the scouting trip.


Hey! That is good to know. Was it today? How did it go?


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Nothing found. No foray this coming Saturday. Hopefully the Saturday before Easter.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

God Bless ya, jean marie, keep us posted on your success's, as we anxiously watch the progression from up north. Hope you have a bountiful season.
Peace.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

jean marie said:


> Nothing found. No foray this coming Saturday. Hopefully the Saturday before Easter.


yes, thanks for the update. I have some friends north of clinton who are avid hunters and they are thinking we are still over a week out. No one appears to be finding anything up there yet.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I am finally seeing plenty of redbuds in bloom, bloodroot, & trout lilies. Waiting on the mayapples to surface. This rain will really do us some good. No need to get impatient, the season will begin soon.


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

jean marie said:


> I am finally seeing plenty of redbuds in bloom, bloodroot, & trout lilies. Waiting on the mayapples to surface. This rain will really do us some good. No need to get impatient, the season will begin soon.


When I checked my deer lease Sunday I had may-apple about 4 - 6 inches tall. I am hoping when I go this weekend I see some shrooms.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> God Bless ya, jean marie, keep us posted on your success's, as we anxiously watch the progression from up north. Hope you have a bountiful season.
> Peace.


THANK YOU! I feel very honored that you replied to my post. God Bless you as well Old Elm!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

There have been little greys found all over Arkansas will be soon check out the Arkansas morel Facebook for photos


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

ConHawg said:


> Hey! That is good to know. Was it today? How did it go?


Friday.


----------

